

Moband, Dreamcast Modem to Broadband Replacement - 83457
http://www.assemblergames.com/forums/showthread.php?51856-Moband-Adapter-(Dreamcast-Modem-To-Broadband-Replacement)

======
83457
Dreamcast was the first console with online gaming capabilities built-in. In
my experience the big thing that held online play back was that it shipped
with a modem and the broadband adapter (bba) release was delayed. The console
was discontinued shortly after the bba was released causing the supply of
adapter to be very small and their price skyrocketed from about $30 to
$100-$200. Some games only work with modem, some with both, some with only
bba. I unfortunately had cable internet at the time and didn't get a bba
before the price skyrocketed. This project is very exciting. Some day my plan
of having a big Dreamcast LAN party will come true.

